# Bath tub installation



## johnnymnemonic (Nov 13, 2011)

We've got our bath tub mostly installed. The bath tub came with a manual, plus we've read a lot about bath tub installation. Here are a few things that were done for ours that don't match the manual... are these OK or will I have a surprise down the road and swim in my apartment?

1. No mortar bed was installed underneath our bath tub. Our bath tub has adjustable support feet.
2. No ledger was placed to support the edge of the bath tub.
3. Sheetrock will come on top and cover the edge of the bath tub. The manual shows the bath tub being adjacent to the sheet rock, supported by a ledger, and finally tiles coming down on the wall and silicone for sealant.
4. The contractor made a cut to an edge of the bath tub to fit it between pipes.

Our bath tub manufacturer says that the 20 year limited warranty is void if any change is made to the bath tub or if the bath tub is not mounted according to their recommended procedures.

Should I be concerned here?

I'm posting a few pictures and manual figures in case you need them.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 13, 2011)

Why did they cut the edge of the tub?


----------



## BridgeMan (Nov 14, 2011)

Simply back-charge the contractor for the replacement cost of a new tub.  His butcher-job definitely voids any factory warranty, and is almost certain to cause problems down the road.  If you need something to back up your claim, send the butcher picture to the tub manufacturer, and simply forward their response to the contractor.

If he fights it, tell him you'll see him in Small Claims Court, after you're had the tub replaced by a different contractor, to the tune of a bazillion dollars.  And while you're at it, tell him you want the dead rat removed, asap.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah did the contractor consult you 1st before he knotched out that piece?.. Your wall will never work with the pipe there with out moving the pipe or get a smaller size tub what a shame


----------



## joecaption (Nov 14, 2011)

I agree with the other posters 100%, and what's with all those metal strips?
Now the tub has no support under it and will crack in no time.
Looks like none of the simple instrutions were followed, and this was tub install 101.
If that's a vent pipe that was in the way, it may have been able to be snapped off and rerouted or steped down to a 3" vent. Hard to say without being there to see it and knowing what your local plumbing inspector would have to say about it.
If that's louon underlament I see on that sub floor it needs to go also. It's no longer approved for just about any flooring except carpet. It causes glues to reliece and color bleed through if it's a linoulim floor. If it's going to be a tile floor then that's a big no no to use 1/4" anything under it.
Also why do I not see any insulation and dry wall behind the tub to keep the air from cooling the tub down?


----------



## johnnymnemonic (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmm, we spoke to the contractor today about the bath tub and he said the tub warranty was voided as if he was saying "good day".

As far as the manual figures, he said that they are simply wrong. He said that all the bath tubs in Europe and US are done the way he's doing his; he also mentioned that, if you put the bath tub against the sheetrock, any water that goes between the sheetrock and the tile will go behind the bath tub, whereas if he puts the sheetrock over the tub any such water will go back into the bath tub.

The contractor's explanation for cutting the bath tub was that it doesn't fit. I don't think ordering a new tub was in his plans, because ever since the work has begun he's been hurrying things along so he can fit this project into two months. All the other contractors had quoted me a minimum of three, but this contractor wants to pull it off in two.

I'll check with to see if my condo association allows the pipe to be moved.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 14, 2011)

Everything he said is just wrong. They do not print out those instructions just for something to do. I've never seen one so poorly installed.
Someone else may have installed one before his way but I'd bet before long they have all cracked at the bottom and had to be replaced.
This guy needs to go. And when you go to court you would not have to say a word, just hand the pictures to the judge and sit down and watch this guy squarm.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow that's crazy he measured from stud to stud and never thought about the pipe
And probably used his feet to measure with lol 
You still need to replace tub even of you move or resize the pipe the legs on the bottom of the tub are adjustable?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like wood against brick. We always set the back flanges on a 2x4 attached to the wall and solid block between studs to support the drywall just above tub in case some one falls against it. None of this looks good.


----------



## isola96 (Nov 14, 2011)

And that floor is another thread all it's own my oh my?!?... It's ok if you tell us you hired Helen Keller to do this bathroom lol


----------



## johnnymnemonic (Nov 15, 2011)

isola96: the support legs are adjustable; what do you mean by the floor being another thread?
nealtw: when you say "wood against brick", are you referring to the blocking mounted against the steel studs? is that bad?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 15, 2011)

From the pictures it looks like a patch work quilt for a sub floor. It should have all been removed so a new Advantec subfloor could have been installed so you would have one flat soild surface to work off of and there would be no flexing or squecks under the new flooring.
The whole wall facing the outside wall should have been insulated and covered with tile board or sheetrock up to the tub lip to stop air flow getting to the back side of the tub, From there up to the ceiling needs to be vaper barrier of 6 mil. plastic, then tile board up to the point to be tiled.
How are you suppost to install insulation correctly with the tub in the way?
If the back side of that tub is not an outside wall I still would have insulated to help deaden the sound of someone taking a shower.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 15, 2011)

Are you sure there has been a permit issued for this job?


----------



## jerry001 (Nov 17, 2011)

ohoo! 
Did the contractor concern with you firstly when installed the tub. Now, you concern with your contractor. If you don't do this at a time, it may be give you huge problem.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 17, 2011)

There should be a space between brick or concrete and wood, If wood touches the brick, it need plastic between.


----------



## johnnymnemonic (Nov 18, 2011)

Ok. We called the manufacture. They told that the bathtub is installed correct. They worried about the cut in the tub. Our contractor gave as an written warranty for the cut. We are ok.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 18, 2011)

Did you send the manf. a picture of what he had done, or just talk to them on the phone?
Measure the distance of the depth into the tub that cut was made.
How does he plan on getting tile board to set againt that side of the wall with the pipe still in the way?
My guess is he's planning to shim out that side so it will lay flat, which will throw off the exposure of the tile on the front left side.
It also will not give a good seal at the bottom of the tile to tub area and may leak around that cut. I'd seal that area with siliccone to form a dam so water "should not" get in before the board goes up. I'd also leave off the sheetrock on the back side of the wall for a while to see if it leaks.


----------



## nealtw (Nov 18, 2011)

Johnny:

With your first couple posts, I was thinking you were just a picky customer but now I think you have every reason to be concerned. 
Where did you find this contractor?
Who found the engineer?
Do you have a permit in the window or on the door?
If you talked to other contractors before letting this job, have one of them come and look over the whole job, pay him for his time.


----------



## johnnymnemonic (Nov 27, 2011)

Joecaption: Yes, we sent the manufacturer pictures and they said it should be fine.

Saw a bit of the status today. They put what looks like toothpaste (probably silicone) onto the area.

Nealtw: We found this contractor after interviewing a lot of them. It was through references. He's doing work to a house in the area and he looked good to us.

The engineer was referred to us by our condo managing company. We just went with him.

In hindsight, I should probably have chosen the one contractor who said he won't do anything unless he gets plans from an architect. No hassle, everything is clear from the get go, down to the materials and labor.

Yes, we have permits, everything was done officially.

I talked to other contractors, but are there inspectors? Or contractors are the best inspectors?


----------



## joecaption (Nov 27, 2011)

The architect did not have X ray vision. As soon as I opened up those walls and saw the sewer pipes and the size of the tub I would have been on the phone with him and worked  that out until that was solved and  there was room for the tub to fit.
All the rough plumbing is done, has anyone called for a rough plumbing inspection?


----------



## johnnymnemonic (Nov 27, 2011)

Fair point. We still needed to demo before knowing for sure. This puts the blame squarely on the contractor.

A second inspection has been performed, but not by the building inspector. It's been performed by the civil engineer. I haven't talked to the civil engineer yet about exactly what he's been inspecting, but I don't expect much from him.

Will update.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 28, 2011)

DIYonline.com - home improvement & remodeling made easy: design, plan, purchase, build, hire a contractor and more!


----------



## johnnymnemonic (Jun 28, 2012)

I don't know if I should remain concerned about the tub. As mentioned here ( http://www.houserepairtalk.com/f45/final-thoughts-renovation-14289/ ), there was a draft when, after the installation, the grout around the tub edge cracked - joecaption was right to note insulation/drywall was missing. I think some mortar was put under the tub since, after complaints to the contractor thanks to my wife's persistence.

For the cut that he made to the edge of the tub, we had the contractor sign a separate warranty for I think 5 years.


----------



## joecaption (Jun 29, 2012)

A warrenty is only as good as the person behind it, he may or may not even be in business for long.


----------



## johnnymnemonic (Jun 30, 2012)

I had the warranty drawn out in his name, given that he'd been changing company names.


----------



## BridgeMan (Jul 1, 2012)

Multiple company names and more than a few contractor's license numbers are usually a good indication that you are dealing with a crook.  He continues to cheat people, perform shoddy work, and collect his $$$ all while tiptoeing around the rules of the state or local licensing agency.


----------

